# Need a pair of 24-40 Skywalker Stilts 2.0 or 2.1



## jayw1971 (Nov 5, 2013)

Does anyone have a pair of Marshalltown Skywalker 2.0 or 2.1. 24-40 stilts for sale?? Please text me at(704)*977-3833 Thanks.


----------

